# Free Range Meat on Costa Blanca



## Campello (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi,

I'm looking for a butcher that does free range meat? Chicken is readily available but i'm having trouble finding pork etc. 

Does any one know of good suppliers in the region?

Thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Campello said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for a butcher that does free range meat? Chicken is readily available but i'm having trouble finding pork etc.
> 
> ...


I'm not in your area so I don't know of any local producers, but if you have an Alcampo supermarket in your region you should be able to find some there, unfortunately prepacked into plastic boxes, but.... They have several ecological and/ or organic products in their stores. I believe Carrefour may also have some.


----------

